# Do I need to bring chairs?



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

I've only been to a toy dog show in a hotel where they provided lots of chairs. Is that the norm or should I bring some folding chairs? We're going to an all breed show that's outdoors and my dad can't stand for too long.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

They generally have some chairs at ringside, but they tend to fill up. If you want to be sure to have a place to sit you should probably bring some.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

It's always a good idea to bring your own chairs.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I too would bring chairs just in case. 

I have two of the picnic brand chairs for DH and myself. Extremely comfortable, roomy, safe places to store a drink and anything else in the side pocket and my minipoos crate fits under the pop up table. I sat in a number of different chairs at a trail before deciding on this brand. Lightweight, folds flat and easy to carry. Look around on line for the best price. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00363EKV8/ref=twister_B003AIKJE6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

OK, thanks everybody. I'll order some chairs


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

It was an outdoor show with 15 rings, and I was so happy we brought 2 chairs. It was very relaxing to watch the adult poodles after our 4-6 months puppy show in comfortable chairs. Other than the porter potties, I didn't see any chairs that didn't belong to other visitors :aetsch:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

BabetteH said:


> It was an outdoor show with 15 rings, and I was so happy we brought 2 chairs. It was very relaxing to watch the adult poodles after our 4-6 months puppy show in comfortable chairs. Other than the porter potties, I didn't see any chairs that didn't belong to other visitors :aetsch:


I’m so glad we were able to help prepare you so it was a comfortable experience.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How did your pup like the show experience? Do you think you will be continuing? It was a very nice day for it.


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

The weather was beautiful. 

Our puppy enjoys car rides and other dogs, so he was just fine. I was very nervous in the ring, but he was OK. The judge complimented us when I showed his teeth. He's really good during exams, we've practiced that with strangers. He placed second in the non-sporting group. 

I would be interested in showing him. I'd like to learn some of the grooming and prepping for a show. I got a few handler recommendations, and will give one of them a call later today. Maybe she offers ring side handling or rather grooming and teaching the owner. Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to talk to her during the show so she hasn't seen the pup yet.


----------

